# Extremely rare pink ivory burl



## Wolfdancer (Apr 20, 2009)

This is just a show off or gloat. I was able to get these three pieces of Pink Ivory. There 2 x 2 x 12  I am not sure if there going to be sold. I have never ever seen any before. Has anyone here ever seen any. It was really expensive.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

That is some beautiful timber . I've never heard of Pink Ivory burl , thanks for showing it Rodney .


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 20, 2009)

That is just sick, I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mick (Apr 20, 2009)

Dang Rodney.....I've turned some Pink Ivory that had some curl to it but that's just wicked cool! Never seen any like it!


----------



## dgscott (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow that's pink! Pretty stuff -- do something extraordinary with it!
Doug


----------



## bitshird (Apr 20, 2009)

Amazing figure, should make some killer pens.


----------



## TBone (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pic, that's great looking wood.


----------



## CSue (Apr 20, 2009)

What a great find!  They're going to make some beautiful pens for sure!  

Outstanding photo, too.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rodney, I'm with Mike.  I've turned curly pink ivory, but didn't know it existed as a burl!!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that you should send it to me so that I can see if up close.  It is difficult to fully appreciate it's beauty from a far.  Of course I would send it back to you in a years or so, maybe.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice wood!  
Not everyday that a man tells you that.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow..I never saw pink ivory that pink before, let alone as a burl.  Great find.


----------

